# Vertical Smoker vs Traditional w/ Offset & suggestions



## concordium (Apr 7, 2018)

So for the last several years I have been smoking in a cheap <$200 traditional offset smoker from Home Depot.  It has leaks and horrible heat retention and the dampers are garbage.  However, despite this, I have managed to produce meat that many of my fellow Texans have greatly approved of.  So, I am thinking that it is time for me to invest in a higher quality smoker. 

So which do you guys suggest, and why?  I'm familiar with traditional offset smokers.  Never used a vertical smoker.  However, I already have a nice grill that I use for things like burgers, hot dogs, steaks, etc.  So I don't need anything that is versatile.  I am looking for something that excels at only one thing......smoking.  I do like to experiment with wood flavors so I need something that burns wood.  

What are the pros and cons of getting a vertical smoker over a traditional offset smoker?  

And do you guys have any suggestions on which style to get and which manufacturers within those styles?  I am looking for something that is going to last me a long time.  Heavy duty and good quality.  I am hoping to spend less than $800.  Obviously, the cheaper, the better.  But $800 is about where my cut off is for now.


----------



## sammartin (Apr 9, 2018)

I have a traditional offset stick burner and a vertical propane smoker so i fell like i could help you get going in the right direction somewhat.

So my vertical, Smoky Mountain Vertical, is what a use when i cook 1 smaller cut of meat, or multiple cuts of the same meat, i.e ribs, chicken, etc. I really like how it has a smaller footprint on my patio than my offset, so you can cook more food in less space. However it is a tight profile so your meats will be sitting close together. It does make it a little tricky to work on your meat if your into that. Also if you like to cook multiple meats, you need to watch their placement so you dont have brisket dripping on chicken or pork dripping on turkey. 

My offset (Yoder Loaded Wichita)  is probably my favorite to cook on, more space and i can control and create heat zones so the firebox end will be 275 and the chimney side is 225. It does hold heat much better, obviously, and doesn't take as long to get to temp as the propane. Also the seal is much better, granted much better quality than the vertical.

For $800 as your budget you could look at yoder and horizon for an offset, their 16"/18"in pits go for around your price, everything is welded, no bolt on fire box so your seal and efficency will be much better. If you wanna go vertical, a weber smokey mountain is a great option, alot of guys here use them and speak very highly of them. Also Ugly Drum smokers are another good route. Might also look on craigslist for some deals, look for 1/4in thick steel, that is the gold standard. If you have any other questions or thought id be glad to help!


----------



## concordium (Apr 10, 2018)

Thank you for the info!  That was very helpful!  I have taken a look at the manufacturers you mentioned.  Do you recommend one over the other?  Or are they both pretty much on par with each other?

What about other manufacutrers?  After looking at the grills and then thinking about the long term, I am wondering if it wouldn't be better to just shell out the money for a slightly larger, and more equipped smoker.  Since it will be lasting me a long time, I will have the ability to cook for more than just my wife and I.  I can cook for my kids as well and parties and whatnot.  I don't need anything huge, but was thinking of a 20" instead of a 16".  

What other manufacturers could I look at that would be able to give me a nice 20" smoker for between $1,500 - $1,700?  If I'm going to spend money, I might as well do it right.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 10, 2018)

I use a Weber Smokey Mountain for one reason: cooking wood in my area runs $350-$425 / cord.  Charcoal and wood chunks are cheap.

If I had access to cooking wood at $150/cord or less, and your $1500-$1700 budget, I'd buy a cabinet smoker. It can be used for large or small volumes, is well insulated and fuel efficient, can be set up for hands off smoking, and with the right smoker can be used for everything from jerky to poultry.

I'm not saying that's the perfect choice for you, but they might be worth a look.


----------



## Diehardmason (Jun 3, 2018)

I have the Smokehouse Vertical from academy.  I love the indirect heat and the super damn large water pan.  It holds like 3 gallons of water.  It is huge insideI can do 9 pork roasts at a minimum, maybe more depending on their size.  IT has 6 rod hangers for sausages too.  The draft is great, but, it does take a fair amount of wood to cook with.  It holds a consistent temperature well and produces a great amount of smoke due to the smoke wanting to move vertically as well.


----------



## mowin (Jun 4, 2018)

For under 2k, look at Lang smokers. Reverse flow, and very well built.  They were on my short list for a patio sized pit, but I ended up going with a much bigger trailer model from bubba grills.  I'm still thinking about getting to get a Lang 36 deluxe for my patio.


----------



## phatbac (Jun 5, 2018)

mowin said:


> For under 2k, look at Lang smokers. Reverse flow, and very well built.  They were on my short list for a patio sized pit, but I ended up going with a much bigger trailer model from bubba grills.  I'm still thinking about getting to get a Lang 36 deluxe for my patio.



I with Mowin, Lang are some great cooking machines! I just ordered my second one yesterday and i would have anything else.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Northshore Smoke (Jun 5, 2018)

With a budget over $1500 dollars I would take a good look at David Klose in Houston.  He's probably the best, but I bet some of the guys that compete on the circuit would argue their styles are better.  One thing in this price range and higher, the pits are not indestructible.  They are made from real pipe, 1/4 inch wall and thicker, real steel plate, and no thin stamped metal.  Will these last for years without much maintenance or protection?  Yes, but they will eventually rust out if not covered or moved out of the sun and weather.  I have an original Oklahoma Joe Longhorn smoker.  It was in the quality range of these pits by David Klose. I purchased the pit in 2005, right after Katrina.  It was made of 20 or 22 inch pipe, I forget which, 1/4 inch wall, and weighed 700 lbs.  Yes, these types of smokers and grills are very hard to move.  I never covered this pit, only cleaned the grills and cleaned out the fire box.  I thought the smoker would out last me.  It didn't.  Sitting in my backyard it lasted 13 years before the firebox rusted through.  I was bummed, but it was my fault.

Now that Charbroil owns them the Longhorn is the same price but made from cheaper parts that are stamped, not welded like the original.  I may try to fix it with the Char Broil replacement box.

Having said all of the above, here is the link to "Pits By Klose."  Enjoy!

https://bbqpits.com/


----------



## red farr (Jun 5, 2018)

...I have a vertical I built it...it burns wood...you have to be careful with smokey mountain , kamado's , kettle's they all work the same...they don't burn wood not enough air flow...they smolder charcoal...even with yours your getting the taste of a wood fire...
Red


----------



## phatbac (Jun 5, 2018)

Northshore Smoke said:


> With a budget over $1500 dollars I would take a good look at David Klose in Houston.  He's probably the best, but I bet some of the guys that compete on the circuit would argue their styles are better.  One thing in this price range and higher, the pits are not indestructible.  They are made from real pipe, 1/4 inch wall and thicker, real steel plate, and no thin stamped metal.  Will these last for years without much maintenance or protection?  Yes, but they will eventually rust out if not covered or moved out of the sun and weather.  I have an original Oklahoma Joe Longhorn smoker.  It was in the quality range of these pits by David Klose. I purchased the pit in 2005, right after Katrina.  It was made of 20 or 22 inch pipe, I forget which, 1/4 inch wall, and weighed 700 lbs.  Yes, these types of smokers and grills are very hard to move.  I never covered this pit, only cleaned the grills and cleaned out the fire box.  I thought the smoker would out last me.  It didn't.  Sitting in my backyard it lasted 13 years before the firebox rusted through.  I was bummed, but it was my fault.
> 
> Now that Charbroil owns them the Longhorn is the same price but made from cheaper parts that are stamped, not welded like the original.  I may try to fix it with the Char Broil replacement box.
> 
> ...



Klose does make great pits from all i have heard and read. I know they are a bit pricey but high quality. i know ti takes a year to get one once you order though. 

another thing to consider do you want standard flow or reverse flow stick burner?

Happy Shopping,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Northshore Smoke (Jun 5, 2018)

After looking at the LANG website, I'd take a serious look at them.  Their prices are very good, and they have those giant inflatable wheels!  Man!  Could my old Longhorn of used those wheels!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 5, 2018)

Northshore hits a very important topic with the need for care and maintenance. Whatever you buy you have to care for it. A cover is essential and after cook clean up of ashes are vital to long term lifespan on your smoker. My belief is that if you go with 1/4” steel unit and care for it correctly that it will last pretty much a lifetime. I know the Horizon site says that they warranty their units from burnout for life. I’m not sure it can get better than that. I have to believe that other makers have a similar guarantee. I’m sold on the offset design but I would definitely recommend getting a model that it just a bit larger than you think you need. I can make enough food on my OKJ for ten or so people but I’ve had a couple of occywhere I wished I had just a bit more room. Enjoy the search for your new smoker.

George


----------

